# Extended Warranty!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Afternoon,

We recently received a letter from Auto-Trail offering us the chance to extend the warranty on our mhm.

I just wanted to know what your views are on this and would or have you extended or not?

I suppose it depends on how long we are going to keep the van and could we afford to carry out any work if it needed!

Over to you all.

Regards

Dean


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Fairportgoer said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> We recently received a letter from Auto-Trail offering us the chance to extend the warranty on our mhm.
> 
> ...


My advise is 'READ THE SMALL PRINT'.

What is covered or rather what is not? What is the claim limit? What strings are attached? Who is the actual company underwriting the policy?


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

It depends how much they want, but the original warranty is scarcely comprehensive.

As others have said, read the small print, but I don't think I'd be bothering.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Make sure you have complied with the existing warranty first ie Hab checks done, servicing done to schedules etc.

If you havent then they will just use this as a get out clause no to pay up. Dont assume they are happy with you so far just because they have sent you the extension. 

Ask for a sample policy so you can read all the lovely exlcusions they put in before you agree.

You may find that its nothing to do with autotrail at all and is a 3rd party warranty being sold by a warranty company. If it is you are left with finding someone to do the work who will charge the warranty company direct. A lot of dealers and garages wont do it as they sometimes have trouble getting the money back from the warranty company. I had an RAc waranty from Oak tree when i bought a van a few years back. Luckily i didnt have much go wrong but if you ask the warranty company a few simple questions like "can you tell me if you have a listed repairer for my vehicle in the london area" you will often get am umm err response.

Phill


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

I had the same choice to make a few months ago .In the end I knew I wasn't going to change my Mh very soon so for the couple of hundred they were asking for I took the easy way out and simply went for 'peace of mind' 
At least it covers the BIG potential bils.


----------

